# Philly Modern Arnis seminar with Guro Todaro



## James Miller (Nov 29, 2004)

This is to announce that there will be a Modern Arnis seminar in the Philly area January 22nd from 11 am - 2 pm featuring Guro Sal Todaro. Feel free to check out www.cebuwest.com for more details. More information to follow.

 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Sal is a great guy, and I think people would enjoy stopping by and checking this event out.

Good Luck and good event Sal


----------



## Cebu West (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Rich   :asian: 

Too bad you're not closer to Philly, it should be a good time.

Some of the things we'll be presenting are some great sparring drills that concentrate on the live hand in an offensive as well as defensive nature. These are great for sharpening both left and right hand attributes. There is also a really cool sinawali that we'll work on.
Hope to see some of you there.

SAL


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Hope this turns out well!  :ultracool


----------



## James Miller (Dec 23, 2004)

_*Directions to Folsom Fire House*_

*From I-95 North or South*

Take exit 9B Prospect Park- Essington Rt. 420 North ( just south of the Philadelphia International Airport ).
From the exit go 8 traffic lights ( exactly 2 miles ). At the 8th light ( the Frontier Tavern is at this light) turn LEFT and go 1 block to the stop sign. Turn RIGHT and a quick LEFT into the parking lot of the Folsom Fire Co. (This is the corner of 4th and Sutton ). Use the door facing the parking lot to Seminar on the 2nd floor.

*From I-476 Blue Route (south)*

Take Exit 3 Swarthmore - Media
Stay to your left at the exit and from the traffic light at the exit turn LEFT. 
(if coming from Blue Rt. North turn Right)
Go 9 traffic lights (1.6 miles) to RT 420 South (CVS + Target on corners). 
Turn RIGHT on RT 420 and go 5 traffic lights (1.5 miles).
At the 5th light (Frontier Tavern on corner) turn RIGHT and go 1 block to the stop sign. Turn RIGHT and a quick LEFT into the parking lot of the Folsom Fire Co. ( This is the corner of 4th and Sutton ). Use the door facing the parking lot to Seminar on the 2nd floor.

It should be a good event! artyon:


----------



## James Miller (Dec 29, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 16, 2005)

Interest in the seminar has been good and it looks to be a good training day.

Hope to see some of you there.

SAL


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 21, 2005)

Good luck on your seminar! Please send us a review.
artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 22, 2005)

Ive just been informed that todays seminar is cancelled due to a severe storm hitting the east coast.


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 22, 2005)

Now that it's been snowing since 10 AM I know I made the right decision to cancel the seminar. People would be able to get there but not leave. I guess we could have trained till Monday but the pizza joints weren't delivering either, so that ended that idea.
I am looking to reschedule for sometime in February. As soon as I know something, I will post an update.

Sal    :asian:


----------

